

Twitpic blocked by Chrome, Firefox as malware - ozkatz
http://twitpic.com/

======
Shank
Google's Safebrowsing Diagnostic page reveals nothing even remotely helpful,
other than it apparently doesn't contain any malware nor has it distributed
any.

[http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=twitpic.c...](http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=twitpic.com)

------
stevencorona
We're trying to sort it out but there isn't really any information provided by
Google/Chrome to go on. The best "details" they have show that Twitpic has 0
pages with Malware.

Crazy how some automated process at Google can kill an entire site just like
that.

~~~
ozkatz
Yea, it actually renders twitter.com somewhat unusable too, since they show
twitpic images in profile pages (meaning those profiles are also blocked by
Chrome).

------
ozkatz
Here's a thread from Chrome's support forum about the case:
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/c...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/chrome/0gz_JlLmAeg)

